# Old school Sony ES/XES gear



## allstock (Jan 11, 2009)

just saw this today:

SONY MOBILE ES SYSTEM OLD SCHOOL XES-P1,X-1,T-1,CDXU606 - eBay (item 150493977552 end time Sep-20-10 12:18:38 PDT)

looks like some nice old school gear.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Way over priced.... Trust me... good stuff !


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I saw that, but yea way overpriced in this economy. When some one on here is selling a Sony CDX-C910 deck for $180 shipped with extra face plate and getting no responses. This damn economy is tough on all.


----------

